
Ask HN: Review our startup: Eventil, helping organise tech events - zaiste
Eventil helps organise your tech events (conferences, workshops or smaller meet ups).<p>You’d like to improve upon Lanyrd concept (a directory of tech events &amp; speaker profiles) and extend it with an all-in-one workflow tool to help organisers with everything related to tech event organisation e.g. finding a venue, ordering t-shirts&#x2F;badges&#x2F;lanyards, finding sponsors, in short: assisting in logistics for tech events organisation.<p>We’ve been successfully organising&#x2F;co-organising the well known tech conferences (RuPy, PolyConf, GeeCON) for the past 10 years. With this experience we want to help others to focus on essentials, and as result to create more effortlessly even more and better tech events.<p>The prototype allows to:
- create and manage events and groups
- sell tickets
- order badges and lanyards
- manage « Call for Papers » process
- enable community voting for talk proposals<p>Thanks for reading. Your feedback is highly appreciated.<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;
Register URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;register
======
sergeyche
I has too many features that are hard to explore and barely work at the
moment, I'd suggest bringing the number of things down, but make them work and
make it clear how an organizer signs up and benefits from doing so.

I don't think I want to move my event tickets there, but would use the tools
if they helped me do the organizing stuff. Hope to check it out once the tool
is in decent shape.

------
OriPekelman
I do find the concept engaging. I have organized a bunch of events (probably
dozens, maybe a hundred) and I hate starting from scratch. Every time. I like
the idea of a continuum between your local meetup and a 3 day full-blown
conference. Anything that automates anything in the path is welcome. Checking
out.

------
Eridrus
Do you have any interest in scaling this down to meetups as well?

I've been thinking of trying to organise one to scratch my particular
technical itch and my plan was pretty much to throw something up on meetup,
though I don't have any plans for a venue.

P.S. your site is down.

~~~
zaiste
Yes, smaller events such as meetups or workshops are in the top of our
priorities. We see many similarities in the « organisation process ».
Meetup.com is certainly a great option, it provides an excellent marketing out
of the box because of its scale. If you needed any specific help with your
event, feel free to contact me via email, I'd be glad to help.

PS. The site should be up now.

------
justinclift
Sign-on through GitHub is a nice touch. :)

/me really doesn't like having to create new accounts for things.

